# Nice story in Sunday Mirror



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

There was a really short piece in today's Mirror about Jacqueline Gold, owner of Anne Summers retail chain.  It says that she is expecting a baby after many years of IVF treatment.  That is simply all it said, no further details.  I am made up for her.


Jane


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations to her !!!

Hope she has a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

In her book she talks about 3 cycles with her ex before they spilt up in 2006 and the toll it takes on a relationship.  She is 48 ish now so hope for us over 40's!!
L x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I wonder was it donor eggs.i 2 hav had 3 unsuccessful attempts at oe ivf and am on waitin list for de treatment.berniex


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

http://www.theage.com.au/national/new-life-springs-from-the-shadows-of-death-20081223-74c4.html

here is another beautiful story.


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Great stories of hope

Thanks

Kay
x


----------

